
Weihnachtsgeschichte - jraedisch
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1blENslG5RTR-h3bk7qKsyk8EHB0olWTQ7aputCiJILE/edit
======
peerfunk
wusste garnicht dass es deutschsprachige hier gibt :P naja frohe weihnachten
und schöne feiertage

~~~
jraedisch
Das wusste ich auch nicht :). Ich hatte aber gehofft, dass ich hier vielleicht
eine Übersetzerin finde. Über die Tage werde ich vielleicht nochmal ein Github
Repo nachreichen. Ebenso frohe Weihnachten!

